
Matryx: A Decentralized Collaboration Platform - LeoHaggins
https://matryx.ai/
======
unicornporn
Not the best name perhaps? [https://matrix.org/](https://matrix.org/)

~~~
Arathorn
yup, matryx is a truly unfortunate name given the subject matter :(

